# ISO Help With Layered Salad



## letscook (May 24, 2007)

I have seen for years Layered salads recipes , but have never made them.
Cooking for years and love cooking, I can't get the jist of this, Help me understand these.
When you layer it and then you put the dressing on the top only, how does it make it to the lettuce on the bottom to flavor it all.

I also found this one listed in our local paper. I thought i might try

*Italian Layered Salad (Crowd Size) *

*6 cups bite-size pieces iceberg lettuce (1 pound) *
_*1 bag (16 ounces) broccoli slaw (6 cups) *_
_*1 can (15 ounces) garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained *_
_*1/2 cup chopped red onion *_
_*1 medium red bell pepper, chopped (1 cup) *_
_*1 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing *_
_*1/2 cup creamy Italian dressing *_
_*1/4 cup shredded Asiago cheese (1 ounce) *_
_*2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley *_


_*1. In deep 3-quart serving dish, layer lettuce, broccoli slaw, beans, onion and bell pepper. *_
_*2. Mix mayonnaise and Italian dressing until well blended. Spread over vegetables. Sprinkle with cheese. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours until chilled or overnight. Sprinkle with parsley just before serving.*_

_*thanks all*_


----------



## Constance (May 24, 2007)

The reason for spreading the salad dressing on top is to seal out the air and keep the lettuce crisp. You can use anything you like in your salad. Here's how I make mine:

 7 LAYER SALAD

Ingredients:
1 large head lettuce
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 10oz package frozen peas, blanched
1 cup broccoli florets
1 cup cauliflower florets
1 cup crumbled blue cheese
1 cup ham or turkey, chopped (opt)
approx 2 cups Miracle Whip
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 lb. bacon, cooked, drained and crumbled (or purchased real bacon bits)
1 pint cherry tomatoes

Directions:
Make the day before. Layer first 7 ingredients in a deep dish. Spread Miracle Whip generously over the top, being sure to cover completely all the way to the edges to "seal in" the ingredients. Sprinkle with cheddar cheese and bacon bits, cover closly with seran wrap, and refrigerate overnight. Garnish with tomatoes before serving.


----------



## licia (May 24, 2007)

The large amount of dressing has always thrown me off, but I may try one eventually.


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2007)

The dressing doesn't "make its way" to the ingredients on the bottom.  That happens when you serve the salad.

I have an awesome one made with peas, romaine, bacon crumbles, sliced fresh mushrooms, and red onion.  The dressing is a mayonnaise-style one with curry powder in it.  Really good.  It's called Majestic Layered Salad and came out of an old Kraft cookbook.

Sometimes, when I want to turn it into a heartier main course salad, I will add shredded ham or chicken.  It's wonderful on a hot summer night with some crusty bread.


----------



## mish (May 24, 2007)

Letscook, here is one of my faves. For a layered salad I prefer a vinaigrette rather than mayo. 

Layered Picnic Pasta Salad

You can tweek it up & add sliced black olives, diced red onions, chopped peppers - whatever you like.

I have another Greek rice, garbanzo, sun-dried tomato & spinach salad. If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## StirBlue (May 24, 2007)

When I make a layered salad, I use a thin dressing.  If I assemble the salad the night before, I do not put any dressing on it and just put a tight cover over it.  Shortly before I serve it, I pour the dressing over the top and being thin, it runs through the salad layers coating everything in it path.  Any excess dressing is in the bottom of the dish (with the lettuce).  

(Note:  Anything you add to the dressing will be trapped on top and too much of it can make a disgusting mess, go easy on the black poppy seeds.)


----------



## lyndalou (May 24, 2007)

Mish,
Please post your  salad made with greek rice, etc. I'll bet it's great.


----------



## mish (May 24, 2007)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Mish,
> Please post your salad made with greek rice, etc. I'll bet it's great.


 
Hiya lyndalou.

This is not a layered salad, but one that came to mind for the Holiday weekend, take-along, etc. that I like. You could use couscous in place of rice, & add marinated artichoke hearts. Here is a look see:

Greek-Style Picnic Salad


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 24, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Hiya lyndalou.
> 
> This is not a layered salad, but one that came to mind for the Holiday weekend, take-along, etc. that I like. You could use couscous in place of rice, & add marinated artichoke hearts. Here is a look see:
> 
> Greek-Style Picnic Salad



That salad looks great!! I'v officially decided to make for dinner!
Just need some spinache and pine nuts which can easily be picked up! thx!


----------



## mish (May 25, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> That salad looks great!! I'v officially decided to make for dinner!
> Just need some spinache and pine nuts which can easily be picked up! thx!


 
Hope you like it, SG.


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 25, 2007)

When you serve it, you toss it all together and the dressing is on all the salad. I have had it served without tossing and it is useless to do!!  the purpose, as others have said, is to seal the salad--you can make it a day before which is a very nice thing to have.


----------



## lyndalou (May 25, 2007)

Mish,
I can't wait to make this salad. It looks great, and elegant enough for a dinner party. Maybe with grilled lamb or mediterranean style chicken. 

Thanks so much for posting it.

Lyndalou


----------

